# doodling bored



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

o ive been doodling on a paint program called Sai with my tablet and pen heres two i just did now, the jasper ones a pic i drew and my bf picked the colour lol its not a pic of any of my fishus, neither are, they are just figments of my imagination:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## BeCkS (Jan 19, 2011)

pretty


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

Very cool! Feel free to use any of mine as "models" if you want to draw somemore fish!


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Haha naturegirl, thanks everyone and ill see what i can do next time im bored LOL


----------

